# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  10/24-10/26 Opticians Association of PA Convention

## Bev Heishman

Pennsylvania Opticians and other interested parties! Mark your calendars now for the 64th Annual Meeting of the Opticians Association of Pennsylvania on October 24-26, 2003. The Hidden Valley Resort located in the Laurel Highland Mountains near Somerset, Pennsylvania is the location for this exciting meeting.
Over 20 hours of ABO and NCLE credit will be available with many noted speakers including Michael Ward and VCA's, Cindy Elkin. 

Experience and see Autumn's splendor at its finest in southwestern Pennsylvania. Stay a few days extra and see Pennsylvania's 9/11 memorial, Frank Lloyd Wright's Falling Waters, Horshoe Curve, outlet shopping and Pittsburgh.

For more information call Robin at 1-877-208-4912.

----------

